# Margarittaville



## ronparise (May 23, 2014)

From the Wyndham website

VIP owners will get access to Margarittaville Vacation club units at various intervals.

VIP Silver at 6 months ( Non prime season )
VIP Gold at 8 months
VIP Platinum at 10 months


My understanding is that Margarittaville will be a Club within Club Wyndham. Margarittaville owners will have access to all Club Wyndham resorts at 10 months, But Club Wyndham owners, except as noted above will not have access to Margarittaville.  Also even at 10 months they will hold back up to 50% of Margarittaville inventory for Margarittaville owners.


----------



## lcml11 (May 23, 2014)

ronparise said:


> From the Wyndham website
> 
> VIP owners will get access to Margarittaville Vacation club units at various intervals.
> 
> ...



http://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/CW_Directory_Supplementd.pdf

http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/buffett-wyndham-share-vision-of-margaritaville-1.1459374

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...®-celebrates-groundbreaking-ceremony-governor

Interesting concept.  Limiting some of the availability for accommodations to VIP members based on level of VIP membership while providing a much broader range of availability to Margarittaville by Wyndham owners to Wyndham Club Plus inventory.


----------



## Roger830 (May 23, 2014)

It unfair to current owners to provide more competition for available units without offering anything in return. 

Plus I'd assume that Margarittaville owners will get a large quantity of points per unit allowing them to take more than their fair share of exchanges.  

Another good reason to buy where you want to stay.


----------



## lcml11 (May 23, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> It unfair to current owners to provide more competition for available units without offering anything in return.
> 
> Plus I'd assume that Margarittaville owners will get a large quantity of points per unit allowing them to take more than their fair share of exchanges.
> 
> Another good reason to buy where you want to stay.



It appears the big losers on this deal may be the non-VIP owners.  I hope this does not become the model for future resorts.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 23, 2014)

I don't recall seeing any Margaritaville resales on eBay. It will be interesting, at least to me, to see what level of pricing the auctions will command.

Jim


----------



## lcml11 (May 23, 2014)

jebloomquist said:


> I don't recall seeing any Margaritaville resales on eBay. It will be interesting, at least to me, to see what level of pricing the auctions will command.
> 
> Jim



To new of a resort, as far as I can tell, it is still in the process of being opened.   The ground breaking ceremony was February 12, 2014.

Of more interest to me will be the impact on 60 day or less reservations for the pre Margaritaville by Wyndham resorts.


----------



## ronparise (May 23, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> http://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/CW_Directory_Supplementd.pdf
> 
> http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/buffett-wyndham-share-vision-of-margaritaville-1.1459374
> 
> ...



Not sure what impact any of this will have on Club Pass or Club Pass on it.  

I agree it would seem that the non VIP members wont see Margarittaville , but that doesnt make them losers.   Nothing changes for them...ie neither a winner or a loser.


----------



## am1 (May 23, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Not sure what impact any of this will have on Club Pass or Club Pass on it.
> 
> I agree it would seem that the non VIP members wont see Margarittaville , but that doesnt make them losers.   Nothing changes for them...ie neither a winner or a loser.



More people chasing inventory that they can book.  Somehow it will be balanced out just like presidential reserve has to be but I would not bet it is balanced fairly either.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 23, 2014)

You can't lose something you never had!  

Wyndham just gets less business from their non-VIP owners in their internal system.  

Cynthia T.


----------



## lcml11 (May 23, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Not sure what impact any of this will have on Club Pass or Club Pass on it.
> 
> I agree it would seem that the non VIP members wont see Margarittaville , but that doesnt make them losers.   Nothing changes for them...ie neither a winner or a loser.



Per reservations, Margarittaville is not going to be part of Wyndham Club Pass.  However, that does not necessarily mean that WorldMark, the Club will not get some units.  

This could be a significant bonus under the rules of the road for this resort for Platinum Members with large point balances to rent.  If it is popular, then there appears to be a large availability pool sitting there to be picked off at the 10 month point.  Especially, after the project is complete and before it is sold out.

As point three above hinted at, if the large points owners at Margarittaville by Wyndham chose not to go their and scarf up the pre-Margarrittaville resort availability, then there could very well be a loss of available units at the other Wyndham Club Plus resorts.

This could be compounded if the book cancel re-book trick continues to be viable.  Book at the 10 month mark, large number of points.  Cancel at the 60 day mark.  Re-Book at the 60 day mark with a 50 percent reduction in points and pocket the point difference.  This trick would be risky if it was a rental unit, but for a VIP Platinum Owner that is not committed to the days/week involved, it could work.  If it failed, they could just re-book at another time.  Worst case would be the following year.

I am not a member of WorldMark, but if I remember correctly, was a similar issue part of the owner's lawsuit that was settled?


----------



## siesta (May 23, 2014)

ronparise said:


> From the Wyndham website
> 
> VIP owners will get access to Margarittaville Vacation club units at various intervals.
> 
> ...


Your understanding may be correct, but I don't see it that way.  My presumption was that VIP owners would get that access to reserved inventory like how presidential reserve works. But that doesnt mean excess inventory wouldnt be available to club owners.


----------



## lcml11 (May 23, 2014)

siesta said:


> Your understanding may be correct, but I don't see it that way.  My presumption was that VIP owners would get that access to reserved inventory like how presidential reserve works. But that doesnt mean excess inventory wouldnt be available to club owners.



Not long ago, I got off the phone with the phone number answering at the Margarittaville Vacation Club Website.  I asked specifically about the 50 VIP thing and the words that up to 50 percent was not accounted for.  The person indicated that was reserved for the owners in the Margarittaville Vaction Club.

I also asked about availability to WorldMark, the Club.  She indicated there would not be any.  Talked to two people there.

Here is what is showing for points requirements.  Note: only the two sizes are listed.  I assume this means no one bedrooms or larger.

Prime Full Week 154,000 points for a studio
High Full Week 120,000 points for a studio
Value Full Week 105,000 points for a studio

Prime Full Week 189,000 points for a studio delux
High Full Week 140,000 points for a studio delux
Value Full Week 120,000 for a studio delux

That means, using $6 per thousand points as an example, that a value full week could be had for about $720.  Cheaper if you use a low MF resort's points to book it for.  

If any of these fall into the VIP or Resort Special discounts, apply the discount percent to  the estimate cost above.

If the split of the availability is as indicated, then it is not impossible that 60 day and under reservations may become available from both 50 percents at a significant discount during the non-prime seasons.

Forgot to ask if this resort is becoming a Extra Holiday resort.

378,000 points for a studio delux times 2 if someone needed 2 bedrooms (a little less for studios) for a prime season reservation.


----------



## ride2slide (May 25, 2014)

We just spent a few days at the Margaritaville Resort in Bossier City, LA. We had a gorgeous 1 BD penthouse suite with wrap around balcony. FREE for staying & playing in the casino. That was my 3rd time there and 2nd time in a 1BD balcony suite. All comped. I can't imagine trading that many points to stay there. I do love it, and, it is my favorite casino in that area. I would think it would be way cheaper to pay any daily rate, then to trade huge amount of points to stay in it.


----------



## scootr5 (May 25, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Not long ago, I got off the phone with the phone number answering at the Margarittaville Vacation Club Website.  I asked specifically about the 50 VIP thing and the words that up to 50 percent was not accounted for.  The person indicated that was reserved for the owners in the Margarittaville Vaction Club.
> 
> I also asked about availability to WorldMark, the Club.  She indicated there would not be any.  Talked to two people there.
> 
> ...



 I can't see how they would build a new resort and have no rooms larger than a studio. Perhaps they just haven't set the points for it yet, or the phone rep had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2014)

How much do you have to gamble before they comp you a room?


----------



## am1 (May 25, 2014)

slip said:


> How much do you have to gamble before they comp you a room?



Too much....


----------



## markb53 (May 25, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I can't see how they would build a new resort and have no rooms larger than a studio. Perhaps they just haven't set the points for it yet, or the phone rep had no idea what they were talking about.



Wyndham is not building a new resort, they bought an old resort hotel that has been closed for a number of years and they are refurbishing it, section by section over the next few years. Could they are starting with the smaller rooms first. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 25, 2014)

This is DEFINITELY a sales ploy. In other words, a salesman can say, "if you upgrade to VIP, you get access to Margaritaville Resorts" (for those who don't already own at Wyndham, replace "upgrade to" with "buy VIP points".

TS


----------



## scootr5 (May 25, 2014)

markb53 said:


> Wyndham is not building a new resort, they bought an old resort hotel that has been closed for a number of years and they are refurbishing it, section by section over the next few years. Could they are starting with the smaller rooms first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




I know it's not a ground-up build, but I still can't see them not knocking out walls and building larger than a studio. What "VIP" wants to stay in a glorified hotel room?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2014)

slip said:


> How much do you have to gamble before they comp you a room?



Are comps not based on the amount of time you gamble? Not necessarily on how much you lose. Though I would suspect over time the longer you gamble, the more you lose since the deck is always stacked in favor of the house.


----------



## Bigrob (May 25, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Are comps not based on the amount of time you gamble? Not necessarily on how much you lose. Though I would suspect over time the longer you gamble, the more you lose since the deck is always stacked in favor of the house.



That's why when you gamble you should not be betting against the house. Migrate to something where you can improve the odds in your favor, like poker. The house still gets their rake, but at least you can better your odds if you're at the right table. HINT: if you can't spot the sucker at the table... it's you.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Are comps not based on the amount of time you gamble? Not necessarily on how much you lose. Though I would suspect over time the longer you gamble, the more you lose since the deck is always stacked in favor of the house.



Don't know, that's why I asked. I don't know anyone whose been comped
Before. Just went to Vegas for the first time a few months ago and I didn't 
see anyone get comped But I'm sure it happens.


----------



## A.Win (May 25, 2014)

I could be wrong, but when I think of Margaritaville, I am thinking of an active bar scene for adults. By having mostly small units, they are intentionally leaving out kids.


----------



## siesta (May 25, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Are comps not based on the amount of time you gamble? Not necessarily on how much you lose. Though I would suspect over time the longer you gamble, the more you lose since the deck is always stacked in favor of the house.


I get comp'd in vegas whenever we go: free suites, room charges, dining, entertainment.  Pre-recession it used to be free flights too, but a combination of them hurting and me not gambling as heavy as I used to seemed to end the free tickets in the mail.  We typically stay at Bellagio, but a few years back one of the big shot exec's went over to Paris, and he's the best IMO, always takes real good care of us, so lately we have been staying at Paris more so than Bellagio.

The way it works is they look at a couple of factors:  how long you gamble, your average bet, and your total winnings/losses. Your average bet is the most important of the three to determine your level of being comped, but they are all interrelated of course.


----------



## Bigrob (May 25, 2014)

slip said:


> Don't know, that's why I asked. I don't know anyone whose been comped
> Before. Just went to Vegas for the first time a few months ago and I didn't
> see anyone get comped But I'm sure it happens.



I used to work with a former airline stewardess who among other things, was the stewardess on the Dallas Cowboys charter flights. She had lots of contacts and went to the casinos and was always getting comped. My head would spin thinking about the amounts of money that slipped between those fingers. I could never be a high-roller. The downs would be just too agonizing for me.


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I know it's not a ground-up build, but I still can't see them not knocking out walls and building larger than a studio. What "VIP" wants to stay in a glorified hotel room?



as long as its "glorified" me

If I need more bedrooms Ill reserve more units. I go for the resort or the nearby attractions, not the size of my suite.. Thats why the Presidential stuff never appealed to me.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2014)

siesta said:


> I get comp'd in vegas whenever we go: free suites, room charges, dining, entertainment.  Pre-recession it used to be free flights too, but a combination of them hurting and me not gambling as heavy as I used to seemed to end the free tickets in the mail.  We typically stay at Bellagio, but a few years back one of the big shot exec's went over to Paris, and he's the best IMO, always takes real good care of us, so lately we have been staying at Paris more so than Bellagio.
> 
> The way it works is they look at a couple of factors:  how long you gamble, your average bet, and your total winnings/losses. Your average bet is the most important of the three to determine your level of being comped, but they are all interrelated of course.



Can you give us a ballpark on the amount of time, average bet and winnings/losses? I really have no idea.


----------



## scootr5 (May 25, 2014)

ronparise said:


> as long as its "glorified" me
> 
> 
> 
> If I need more bedrooms Ill reserve more units. I go for the resort or the nearby attractions, not the size of my suite.. Thats why the Presidential stuff never appealed to me.




Right, but they're not trying to sell to us. I'm talking about Joe Blow off the street - come give us a wheelbarrow full of money to stay in this hotel room.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 25, 2014)

I'm not a high roller, but getting comped is normally easy enough.

I usually go for the free tickets to the show.  Seen Lion King and Mamma Mia at the Mandalay Bay via comps.  Free food is even easier.


----------



## siesta (May 25, 2014)

slip said:


> Can you give us a ballpark on the amount of time, average bet and winnings/losses? I really have no idea.


 it really depends on the level of the comp. and the games you play. I play blackjack and craps, and sometimes pai gow poker when with certain friends. typically only a few hours a day.

I dont play as heavy as I used to, but my last trip this past Jan. I was at around $2k average bet on the blackjack tables. Prefer not to disclose winnings/losses.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> I'm not a high roller, but getting comped is normally easy enough.
> 
> I usually go for the free tickets to the show.  Seen Lion King and Mamma Mia at the Mandalay Bay via comps.  Free food is even easier.



But how?


----------



## Bigrob (May 26, 2014)

siesta said:


> it really depends on the level of the comp. and the games you play. I play blackjack and craps, and sometimes pai gow poker when with certain friends. typically only a few hours a day.
> 
> I dont play as heavy as I used to, but my last trip this past Jan. I was at around $2k average bet on the blackjack tables. Prefer not to disclose winnings/losses.



$2K average bet???



I bow before you.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2014)

siesta said:


> it really depends on the level of the comp. and the games you play. I play blackjack and craps, and sometimes pai gow poker when with certain friends. typically only a few hours a day.
> 
> I dont play as heavy as I used to, but my last trip this past Jan. I was at around $2k average bet on the blackjack tables. Prefer not to disclose winnings/losses.



Thanks for the info. Every time I hear someone talk about being comped, they 
Made it sound like it happens all the time to the average Joe. They would never
Give figures but I thought it would have to be a lot for it to make sense. Thanks
For confirming my thoughts. 

Also, sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## lcml11 (May 26, 2014)

slip said:


> Thanks for the info. Every time I hear someone talk about being comped, they
> Made it sound like it happens all the time to the average Joe. They would never
> Give figures but I thought it would have to be a lot for it to make sense. Thanks
> For confirming my thoughts.
> ...



Would not call this hijacking a thread.  

Just to avoid confusion, as far as I can tell, Margarittaville by Wyndham and the other Margarittaville branded resorts, etc. are not part of the Margarittaville by Wyndham sub club.  Also, I understand if there is a purchase during the re-construction period and someone is part of the first 2,000 contracts sold, there maybe special incentives from some Margarittaville branded services.  I also understand that there maybe about 400 sold so far.

If anyone wants further information on the Points Chart or other issues pertaining to Margarittavile by Wyndham, the following person can be contacted:

Becky Anderson
Owner Enhancement Representative
Wyndham Vacation Ownership

Phone:425-498-8186 │;Toll Free: 888-965-2392 
Fax: 801.816.2705
becky.anderson@wyn.com


----------



## siesta (May 26, 2014)

slip said:


> Thanks for the info. Every time I hear someone talk about being comped, they
> Made it sound like it happens all the time to the average Joe. They would never
> Give figures but I thought it would have to be a lot for it to make sense. Thanks
> For confirming my thoughts.
> ...


I didnt want to get too technical, but since you and others seem to be genuinely interested, I'll give you a little more detail on how they generally determine comps.

Every casino calculates the comps they'll offer a player by using a "theoretical" (stands for theoretical loss, a.k.a. the house edge). The formula is: *Action* multiplied by the *Theoretical* = *Player’s Theoretical Loss in $$*.  *Action* is Average bet multiplied by the playing rate (depends on game). *Theoretical/House edge* is the odds in favor of the casino. *Player's Theoretical loss in $$* is anticipated loss, comp. is factored regardless of whether player loses or wins.

In blackjack, the standard House edge is considered 2% over a skilled player, thus the theoretical typically ranges from 1-3% for a skilled player. If a player is betting $1000 per hand on average and at a playing rate of ~70 hands per hour, thats about $70,000 bet per hour(*Action*). Therefore, if the Casino is using a comp theoretical of 1% for a skilled player, that means the casino felt its making around $700 an hour off the player.($70,000 x 1% = $700 theoretical loss) Most casinos are willing to give back around 40% of the theoretical loss as comps, so this player should expect about $280 in comps for each hour of play.  If he played 4 hours a day average, he should be getting comp'd ~$1200 a day.

So as a skilled player with an average bet of $1000 per hand on blackjack, and playing for average 4 hours a day, his comp should be a minimum of $1200 and up to $3600 a day(if hes not getting this, its time to take his business to another Casino). If he was not considered a skilled player, the pit boss watching may use a higher theoretical, because he is likely to lose more, and thus entitled to a larger comp. Also, If he was playing a higher risk game it would change the theoretical too.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2014)

siesta said:


> I didnt want to get too technical, but since you and others seem to be genuinely interested, I'll give you a little more detail on how they generally determine comps.
> 
> Every casino calculates the comps they'll offer a player by using a "theoretical" (stands for theoretical loss, a.k.a. the house edge). The formula is: *Action* multiplied by the *Theoretical* = *Player’s Theoretical Loss in $$*.  *Action* is Average bet multiplied by the playing rate (depends on game). *Theoretical/House edge* is the odds in favor of the casino. *Player's Theoretical loss in $$* is anticipated loss, comp. is factored regardless of whether player loses or wins.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the more detailed version. From some other info I had gotten, I was
Wondering if you had to ask to be comped. Thanks Again really interesting.


----------



## Roger830 (May 26, 2014)

I could never understand how people can bet large amounts of money when they know the odds favor the casino.

We have made a number of trips out west to national parks. The last time we were in Vegas, while waiting in the Hilton for a Reba show, my wife put $1 in a penny slot machine. Betting 1 cent at a time she won $25. She cashed in her ticket and hasn't gambled since.


----------



## ride2slide (May 26, 2014)

I mostly, just play penny slots. I am not willing to lose more than what the accommodations would cost me, if, I was paying cash for them. 

Margaritaville in Bossier City is a newly built Casino Resort, that opened last year. There are no kitchens in the rooms. Just the usually mini frig and coffee maker. The hotel rooms have a small cheap coffee maker but the suites have a K-cup coffee maker. I only qualify for the suites mid week, you have to be a high roller to get them on the weekend. I don't like the big weekend crowds, so it works for me.


----------



## lcml11 (May 26, 2014)

http://lifestyle.margaritavilleretail.com/margaritaville-gift-card.html

The above is a link to the Margaritaville Life Style phrase I hear of from time to time.


----------



## ride2slide (May 26, 2014)

They have the most comfortable beds. I'm thinking about ordering the mattresses. The sofa was very comfortable, also. And, the TV's have a channel that plays Jimmy Buffet concerts! Luv the place!


M




lcml11 said:


> http://lifestyle.margaritavilleretail.com/margaritaville-gift-card.html
> 
> The above is a link to the Margaritaville Life Style phrase I hear of from time to time.


----------



## Bigrob (May 26, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> I could never understand how people can bet large amounts of money when they know the odds favor the casino.
> 
> We have made a number of trips out west to national parks. The last time we were in Vegas, while waiting in the Hilton for a Reba show, my wife put $1 in a penny slot machine. Betting 1 cent at a time she won $25. She cashed in her ticket and hasn't gambled since.



If I recall correctly, that may not be a bad strategy anyway. At least in the past, some of the low-value slots actually slightly favor the bettor. Obviously the hope is to hook the on that feeling of "victory" and have them graduate to bigger payouts. Not sure if some casinos still do that or not.


----------



## siesta (May 27, 2014)

Roger830 said:


> I could never understand how people can bet large amounts of money when they know the odds favor the casino.
> 
> We have made a number of trips out west to national parks. The last time we were in Vegas, while waiting in the Hilton for a Reba show, my wife put $1 in a penny slot machine. Betting 1 cent at a time she won $25. She cashed in her ticket and hasn't gambled since.


I could never understand how people could play slots, especially penny slots. (unless they are just trying to get free drinks or kill time).Casino's generate over 70% of their gaming revenue from slots.  Pretty much the worst odds for a player in the house, basically just giving them your money. there is absolutely no skill involved, and you are at the mercy of a random number generator in a computer chip. Personally, I dont even see how it could be fun, to just press a button over and over again. Might as well get one of those Drinking birds (the bobbing head bird toy) to do it for you.

But on your point, how people could spend large sums of money when its in the house's favor: the amount people spend on a bet is all relative to what they are able and willing to lose, and the amount of potential winnings that make it worthwhile.  Ignoring for the moment degenerate gamblers, people who chase their lost money, and people just killing time; most people are looking to play for entertainment while hoping to make money.

For example, if someone with a salary of $50000 a year goes to vegas, with a play budget of $500 and plays at the $5 or $10 blackjack table, that is enough to give him the thrill involved in gambling, while potentially allowing him to win money that will actually feel worth it to have spent hours on the table, while enough that if he loses the $500 he will feel that sting, but not enough to make him tighten his belt after the loss.

Whereas if a partner at a big law firm who makes $50000 a month, and bills $600 an hour, his gambling style will reflect that in order to obtain the same rush and sting.  Because quite frankly, playing to win or lose a few hundred or even a $1000 or 2 just feels like a waste of time at that point.


----------

